# Vampiress Morbidia



## Lauriebeast

Here's my latest creation. The vampiress will be made in much the same way as "The Bride". Her head is almost done, except for hair and paint. I've made the torso and still have to do the arms and hands. Thanks for looking.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I guess I shouldn't be suprised but it's still.....


----------



## jdubbya

Very nice LB! Will be watching this one develop. Any ideas on the clothing/hair?
I sense there will be a male counterpart at some point, eh?


----------



## randyaz

i dont know...the ears look kinda funky...

(she knows Im teasing...)


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys.
jdubbya-I haven't decided on the hair or the dress yet and I already have a vampire. He was one of my first sculpts (and looks like it too) hehe.
randyaz-BITEME (he knows I'm teasing, too)


----------



## Dr Morbius

WOW!! So cool...I love these sculpts of yours, LB..absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Bloodhound

I envy you. Awsome stuff!!!


----------



## dave the dead

amazing work Lauriebeast. Simply amazing.


----------



## playfx

Looking very nice!!!


----------



## scareme

Great work Laurie. I am in awe of you as always.


----------



## beelce

Laurie your work is so smooth and awesome...the eyes are too real..please show us more...thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Too good. Too damn good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Laurie, that is looking fantastic! I can't wait to see the finished product. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

another masterpiece in the works..
looking forward to the next pics


----------



## Spookineer

The Sculptress of Scare strikes again! You continue to amaze me Laurie.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

What...no uvula this time? LOL!

Fantastic as usual, Laurie. I love those EYES. Can't wait for the finished piece!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## Vlad

Hey beast, you know I've always loved your work, this is just more of the same high quality we've all come to expect from you.


----------



## RAWR

Hmm. i personally see that this is absolutely terrible. i mean the deatail is so how can i say bad. wow. i can't believe you would post this.


AMAZING work. This is cool as is but will be even cooler when finished.


----------



## Lauriebeast

And here's another updated pic.










And here's one showing the base coat of medium gray.










In this shot I've drybrushed on 3 coats of Ivory color paint, blending well. I've also added a rose color around her eyes.


----------



## beelce

REALLY NICE Laurie


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys! Her face is almost done. Here I've added 3 coats of drybrushed Antique White and some med brown shading.


----------



## Moon Dog

As usual, excellent work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, what talent!


----------



## Bloodhound

Laurie, wonderful work on the vampiress! She look's as if she could pop right off the forum. Fantastic job.


----------



## heresjohnny

Stunning work LB, can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Smokes LB !!! That is just amazing!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow that is so cool!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you everyone! I'll be posting more progress pics soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We'll be waiting!


----------



## scourge999

Amazing detail. To be honest, it’s freaking me out already. Any side profile pics?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Okay kids, here's the latest....the head is now attached to the torso. This torso is made out of Celluclay and raingutter mesh. I covered the upper portion of a dress form.


----------



## jdubbya

Coming along very nicely. Love the reddened mouth/teeth. Eyes are just too spooky!
What's the life expectancy of this clay you use? Will it last indefinitely with special care? Does it crumble after time? You have so much work in these I'd hope you could keep them around for many years.


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## Black Cat

Just WOW. Those eyes are realy creepy to look at. Love the red coloring around the mouth and teeth.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay LB, its time you include a how to do the mouth and teeth with your props. I love how realistic they always look. You are still just using a wig head right? I wanna see a picture of what it looks like after you have done all your cutting and then one with just eyes and teeth. Your stuff is freakin amazing and she is creepy as hell.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

One of the most incredible props I've seen!


----------



## Lauriebeast

The next step with the torso is to cover it with a slightly thinned down coat of a product called Sculpt-or-Coat purchased from http://www.sculpturalarts.com/ I simply brushed this on. This really helps seal and protect the mache and keeps the DAS clay from drying out too quickly due to moisture loss.

These next few pics show the progression of adding the DAS clay on top of the sealed Celluclay, which is now rock hard. Think of this layer as her skin. I like to keep this layer around 3/8" thick and spread it on with my thumbs and the wooden tool and paintbrush. I also use plenty of water to keep things lubricated and to keep the tools from dragging too much.





































Once this is dry, I like to add another brushed on coat of Sculpt-or-Coat to seal that clay. Next I'll start adding details like clavicle and tendons and upper breasts. Yes guys, she's gonna have hooters ....well kinda


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay Hooters!


----------



## bolt

yes, but will she be wearing a hooters t-shirt?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Will you be lighting her with hi-beams?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Oy vey, why am I not surprised


----------



## Sickie Ickie

er...cause I'm Sickie Ickie?


----------



## Lauriebeast

A few more progress pics. I did a little experiment with this part. As you look at the pics, the view on the left side is where I used DAS clay and the right side, Paperclay. The Paperclay shrunk about 15%, was much easier to spread with my thumbs, sanded a bit easier and dries lighter. I still have lots to do and I haven't even started the back or breasts, but I wanted to show you guys what she's lookin like at this point.

I also sanded her down with 100 grit drywall sanding screen. This can get pretty dusty, so use a dust mask and ventilation. I prefer to do this outside, but sometimes do a little light sanding in the studio. The reason I sand at this point is to see how the details and form are looking. Then I can take the appropriate steps to adjust.

Thanks again for the great comments you guys


----------



## dave the dead

your work leaves me speechless LB. 

Just WoW!


----------



## midnight_moon

I can't get over how good your work is!
My hats off to you!


----------



## Death Dealer Inc

Amazing! Just amazing!


----------



## Otaku

Morbidia is definitely Hall of Fame work, LB. Beautiful!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys....more updated pics




























The breasts will be fine tuned more when this layer of Paperclay dries.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, LB, but now that's she's got mammaries, the guys won't even notice all the incredible work you did on her face.
*Helllllooo, my eyes are up heeeere*

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks guys....more updated pics...
> The breasts will be fine tuned more when this layer of Paperclay dries.


Yay! I wait with anxious anticipation! hehehehheheheeee


----------



## BadTable Manor

Sickie Ickie said:


> Yay! I wait with anxious anticipation! hehehehheheheeee


*doh!* See?!? See how they are?!?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*pant pant drool pant pant* (ooops I drooled on my pants! ) hehehhehehheheee


----------



## Lauriebeast

Oh stop it and behave yourselves....she's NOT going to be displayed naked!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*groannnnnnnn*


----------



## Lauriebeast

I added some eyelashes and a bit more liner around the eyes. The lashes were inserted individually with a pair of tweezers and a tiny dab of Super Glue into small holes made with a push pin.


----------



## playfx

Lovely!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lauriebeast said:


> The breasts will be fine tuned more when this layer of Paperclay dries.


So... who was used as the model?!?


----------



## Lilly

I like the faint bat look of her..this is gonna be another great one


----------



## Lauriebeast

More pics


----------



## Sickie Ickie

L, have you thought about selling your sculptures?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Yes Sickie, I'll do commissioned work.


----------



## BoysinBoo

You can't tell him that. He'll just want from the neck down...

...although, that might make it a simpler sculpt.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Her eyes captivate me. 
Hey Laurie, I checked out your other projects, and noticed that a lot of your pics have orbs in them.
What do you think - you may have spirits lurking around your artwork, or would you contribute it to dust from the sanding, etc?


----------



## Lauriebeast

BadTable Manor said:


> Her eyes captivate me.
> Hey Laurie, I checked out your other projects, and noticed that a lot of your pics have orbs in them.
> What do you think - you may have spirits lurking around your artwork, or would you contribute it to dust from the sanding, etc?


It's probably a bit of both


----------



## Lauriebeast

Moon Dog said:


> So... who was used as the model?!?


I ain't sayin


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Mirrors come in handy.  *SI ducks and runs for cover*


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## Death Master

Very nice LB one more masterpiece for your haunt.


----------



## Phil

Dang! She evokes an emotional reaction. LB this isn't a Haunt project, this is art. Really, really nice.


----------



## jdubbya

jdubbya said:


> What's the life expectancy of this clay you use? Will it last indefinitely with special care? Does it crumble after time? You have so much work in these I'd hope you could keep them around for many years.


LB, I'm curious about this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm guessing it would depend on temp and humidity since clay in egypt still remains on sculptures.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again you guys.

jdubbya-I don't expose any of my mache sculptures to moisture. They are very well protected with Sculpt-or-Coat, both inside and out. The base layer of Celluclay is coated and then the top layer of clay is also coated. Then after the final painting is done, the entire sculpt is coated with Flat Plastic Varnish. Both of these products can be purchased at the link I posted earlier in this thread. Like I said, these sculptures will NOT be exposed to moisture. I only bring them out for a few hours on Halloween night. Otherwise, they're stored in my studio, NOT the garage or a storage shed. I certainly wouldn't want any critters makin a meal out of em. I do think that if displayed outside under some kind of waterproof canopy, even if it's raining, they would do just fine. I really take great pains to make sure they're sturdy and with proper display and storage care, they should last indefinately.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Okay kids, here's the first test of a hairdo, not yet attached.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

IMO too flat. Vamps always have that wind behind the flowing hair look...


----------



## Lauriebeast

I happen to agree with ya Sickie but I can't manipulate that hair right now or it'll just fall off. Before I can do any real styling, it needs to be attached. I mainly wanted to get an idea of how the color, length, and style would look. I've got lots of ideas in my brain right now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How do ya style a wig if ya don't buy it that way?


----------



## Lauriebeast

SI, this is not a wig. I bought this hairpiece from Sally Beauty Supply for $6.99 and it's basically a long strip of hair used in weaving. It's called Silky Yaki Weaving 20" and the fiber is Toyokalon. It's very soft and silky and doesn't tangle easily. I'll probably use 3 of these strips, but I'll cut the length to fit the head.


----------



## 1031fan

lookin awesome! - what kinda eyes did you use - i might have missed it in the posts.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks 1031fan, those are EasyEye decals glued onto a 1" wooden ball and then overpainted.. the how-to's are in "The Bride" tutorial.

A SLIGHT SETBACK!...She just fell on her face. Yup, you read that correctly. Damage to the nose which was the first thing to hit and cracking on the head. My studio floor has commercial type carpeting and no padding on a concrete base. After hubby came in and gave me a comforting hug, he said "well at least her boobies didn't get ruined"....always the optimist  Soooo, I guess it's back to the clay and paint. The good news is that it's fixable but I sure didn't see that one coming. Ah yes, another lesson in patience.


----------



## Spookineer

Oh no! Well at least she has an accomplished "plastic" surgeon to mend her. And I can just see Chuck saying that! LMAO


----------



## jdubbya

Lauriebeast said:


> Thanks again you guys.
> 
> jdubbya-I don't expose any of my mache sculptures to moisture. They are very well protected with Sculpt-or-Coat, both inside and out. The base layer of Celluclay is coated and then the top layer of clay is also coated. Then after the final painting is done, the entire sculpt is coated with Flat Plastic Varnish. Both of these products can be purchased at the link I posted earlier in this thread. Like I said, these sculptures will NOT be exposed to moisture. I only bring them out for a few hours on Halloween night. Otherwise, they're stored in my studio, NOT the garage or a storage shed. I certainly wouldn't want any critters makin a meal out of em. I do think that if displayed outside under some kind of waterproof canopy, even if it's raining, they would do just fine. I really take great pains to make sure they're sturdy and with proper display and storage care, they should last indefinately.


Very cool. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That would have given me a heart attack for sure! At least you know the composition and paint for her already. But still, even though it's fixable, disheartening, eh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Lauriebeast said:


> After hubby came in and gave me a comforting hug, he said "well at least her boobies didn't get ruined"....always the optimist


Good man... always looking out for the best interests! 

It's good to know that she's in good hands...


----------



## BadTable Manor

Oh no, Laurie! 
I guess she'll need a rhinoplasty. Send her to me, here in "the OC". I see lotsa clay women walking around with fixed noses, I'm sure I can find a good plastic surgeon in Newport Beach.
Hang in there!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you all for your well wishes, sympathy, and of course, humor. I just thought I'd let you know that she's in serious need of 20 pints of blood. Any and all types gratefully accepted.

It was touch-n-go yesterday....Her surgeon was a bit "depressed". No post accident pics were taken because of the emotional distress of the photographer as well. This morning was much better for the team, but like I said.....*SHE NEEDS BLOOD*

I'm posting a pic of her during surgery.










As you can see, there was in fact some damage to her left hooter.....sorry guys  So it looks like rhinoplasty, brow lift and hooter honing.

I'll keep y'all posted and please send blood


----------



## BadTable Manor

----------------------------Horrific Headlines!---------------------------------------
Heartbroken haunter hampered; handicrafted hussy does a header, needs half her hallowed hooters honed! 
Homicidal hirelings harvesting hemoglobin to heal her -hurrah!


----------



## dave the dead

Thats the good thing about vampires...they are so darn hard to kill....Morbidia will be fine in the end, I am sure.


----------



## Lauriebeast

LOL you guys


----------



## Moon Dog

Lauriebeast said:


> Hooter honing.


Somehow, that just has a nice ring to it for some reason...

I think that I just found my new favorite past time!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Another update: I ended up completely repainting her and reapplied the eyelashes. Now I can start testing the hair again....yippee!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

She looks even scarier than before! She's scare me alright!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Such amazing work,Laurie
Two paws up from Furr


----------



## Bloodhound

You my friend are incrediable what an amazing piece.


----------



## midnight_moon

Amazing! Just amazing!!
I wish I had your talent! Heck, I have trouble trying
to make a ham&cheese sandwich! LOL!!


----------



## BadTable Manor

I agree, she does look scarier than before. Her eyes seem redder, and her eyeliner looks more pronounced. Of course, I'm probably completely incorrect. But that's how it looks to me.
Can't wait to see her with hair. 
(oh looky, another scary pooch avatar!)


----------



## BadTable Manor

Crud. I accidentally double-posted and I can't figure out how to delete one.


----------



## grim reaper

Wow Your Talent Amazes Me Awsome Work !!!!


----------



## dave the dead

Amazing what the surgeons can do these days.....great recovery LB! Glad she didn't fall breast first onto a wooden stake.....


----------



## Lauriebeast

dave the dead said:


> Glad she didn't fall breast first onto a wooden stake.....


Lol dave, I was thinking after the accident that if I had given her nipples, she probably wouldn't have broken her nose 

Here she is with her hair. I used a product called Silky Yaki Weaving 20" purchased from Sally Beauty Supply. This is 100% Toyokalon which is cheaper than human hair and does not easily tangle. I can brush this product with a vent brush quite easily. I glued the hair which is sewn on a binding material with Super Glue. Basically, I just started wraping this around the head starting behing one ear and ending at the other. Then I kept adding more hair strips until I reached the crown. Then I cut the bangs. That's all there is to it! I used 3 1/2 lengths of this hair at a cost of 6.99 per length.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Otaku

I bow to the Master (or is it Mistress?). She's beautiful, LB. And a redhead, too!


----------



## Lilly

wow looks awesome laurie


----------



## beelce

WOW...Laurie...really really nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## scream1973

Nice rack (lol)... seriously I can not wait to see her all complete utterly amazing detail


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks so very much everyone. Here's another shot of her...I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think you should add nipples.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think you should add nipples.


Of course you do


----------



## Sickie Ickie

purely for protection and...er...aesthetic purposes of course. *whistling innocently*


----------



## bolt

Brilliant work!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think you should add nipples.


*+1*


----------



## Black Cat

Just outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Speechless, Are you sure you can't attend one of our NJ make and takes?


----------



## RacerX45

Wow, that's look fantastic! Great job.

Randy


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks guys. Here are some pics of the beginning of the arm making. I did this just like "The Bride"....galvanized pipe on a plywood base with wheels, raingutter mesh, coated aluminum wire, duct tape and Celluclay.


----------



## BoysinBoo

The plastic bag over her head really creeps me out.


----------



## Bloodhound

The plastic bag over the head. Kinda Freaky!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fascinating work there.


----------



## Moon Dog

Excellent work as usual!


----------



## BadTable Manor

*gasp* The bag's making me claustrophobic *gasp*


----------



## Lauriebeast

More progress pics.

These two pics show how I added the DAS clay over the Celluclay. The arms will be refined even more once this layer dries.

















Here's how I started the hands. I inserted wire into a piece of foam and added the first layer of Celluclay.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you go gal!


----------



## AzKittie74

Let me just say WOW! you are very talented!


----------



## Moon Dog

What? That old thing?!?


----------



## Silent Requiem

just outstanding! she has so much character and emotion! the bag over her gasping mouth with wide, disbelieving eyes, kinda changes the whole personality really creepily...
but i wanna make one!!!!really now the only reason i'm not is my family would kill me if i tried to make one more life sized prop...sigh.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks you guys! Here are some more progress pics.

These show how I added the Celluclay to the hand and how the hand was attached to the arm. The fingers and the rest of the hands were then covered in Paperclay. Fake nails were applied using "Goop" brand crafting clue. There is a piece of wire that runs the length of the arm and comes up through the armature pipe where the head goes. The wire is bent at the top of this pipe to hold it in place and is inserted into the foam of the hand along with a piece of wood.

















I also decided to lengthen her torso a bit. I did this by attaching some wire mesh and then covered that with Celluclay.










Here she is with her arms attached just as I did "The Bride". Since I didn't want the seams to show and I most likely would not be removing the arms, I added Paperclay for a seamless look. This also helps when it comes to dressing her. She'll be wearing more of an off the shoulder outfit....low cut of course


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Fantastic Laurie - just beautiful and mezmerizing... what a great project this is; I'm so impressed!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what's that dot by her armpit on the left side of the pic?

The lengthening of the torso was a great choice. It adds so much more.


----------



## Bloodhound

Laurie, as Ms Wicked said "impressive" your work is simply amazing!


----------



## beelce

Yes Laurie...Very impressive...I love your work!


----------



## beelce

Sickie just wants to move that dot to another place


----------



## HalloweenZombie

STOP! Just stop! You're making us hacks feel bad!

I'm just kidding. Keep up the awewome work! Who cares if we feel bad?


----------



## tonguesandwich

I think I dated her sister in college!


----------



## Spookineer

Wow Laurie.... wow.


----------



## dave the dead

Un-freakin-believable isn't even enough to say about this LB. Morbidia is one bad-a$$ vamp!




(and you are one bad-a$$ prop builder)


----------



## Evil Eyes

LB, what can I say that hasn't been said hundreds of times before. You just have an amazing talent and are so kind to keep everyone posted all the time with such amazing details.

I have to wonder, what do visitors to your home think of all of these monsters standing around all year? What do your neighbors say about you making these large monsters outside all year? They all must get a great laugh. Wish I lived near you so I could actually see your work in person. It must be incredible! Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see your latest creation finished!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again everyone.

Evil Eyes - I do believe the neighbors think I'm nuts, but they sure enjoy the display on Halloween. I work on all these props in my studio so the neighbors don't really even see them until they're displayed on the big night.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Here's some more pics. She's completely painted with acrylic craft paints and will be sealed with Flat Plastic Varnish. Now it's off to wardrobe to make a pattern and dress for her.


----------



## scream1973

Still think she needs nipples


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nipples or no nipples - she's fantastic! The detailing is beautiful.

I just can't wait to see what dress you make for her.


----------



## Lotus

I love the prop


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow LB! You know, anytime you need storage space for her.....:devil:


----------



## Spookineer

hubba hubba


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fantastic! I take it those bumps on her back are where the armature is anchored?


----------



## Lauriebeast

Yes SI and thanks.


----------



## Mazz

Man,,,,she can bite me anytime!!


----------



## scream1973

Everytime i see something you have made Laurie it just makes me go WOW..


----------



## Revenant

I'm just thunderstruck at the amount real, breathing, feeling, sentient *life* is in these sculpts. And the emotional impact is absolutely off the hook. Her expression looks a bit different depending on the angle, but from the front it looks like a whole complex of emotions going through her from predatory to pained... there's a palpable sense of anguish there. You totally blow my mind Laurie. She's not just sexy and scary, she's completely alive.


----------



## midnight_moon

scream1973 said:


> Still think she needs nipples


Yeah right! Then what would Sickie say!? LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I say I second that notion!


----------



## Lotus

more pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments and guys, you could always just Photoshop those nipples on her...as if you haven't already 

I'll be posting more progress pics soon!


----------



## Otaku

Too much, LB. I keep expecting to see her take a breath (do the Undead breathe?) or blink her eyes.

(Otaku bows to the master...)


----------



## Lilly

LB ..maybe you mentioned it on here but I don't see it..
What are those little nodules on her shoulders and behind her arms for?
She look spretty real GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Otaku and Lilly. Those nobs are the heads of the bolts holding the arm pieces to the torso. You can see a closeup of them on "The Bride" tutorial. In fact, I think I posted a pic of them somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Lauriebeast

This pic shows her petticoat done in one layer of navy blue nylon tulle netting and another layer underneath of a heavy steel blue fabric with a sheen very similar to satin. These were both gathered separately and glued to the underside of the torso with hot glue. I used the tulle fabric to help build up her hips and booty and the heavy fabric to hide the pole when lights are shining through her dress. The waist shaping will be done with the lace up bustier I'll be making next.


----------



## Black Cat

Just outstanding.............. And you sew as well. Can't wait to see her completed.


----------



## RAWR

so amazing so cool just wow.


----------



## Silent Requiem

wait.. your MAKING a corset... just for her? wow. thats some dedication there.
question, Laurie, why do you bolt the arms on as separate pieces? why not just a whole piece? especially if you blended over the seams anyway.


----------



## Lauriebeast

SR, I do it seperately because it's much easier to work on with all the sanding and finishing that I do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Don't know how I missed this thread, but nonetheless...

Very impressive.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks Lady Nyx. Here's a pic of the skirt I made for her. This again is in navy blue and it's a very light, soft, silk-like fabric.










She's now a finished prop and pics are posted over in the Showroom http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11320


----------

